
The NSA Leak Is Real, Snowden Documents Confirm - Jerry2
https://theintercept.com/2016/08/19/the-nsa-was-hacked-snowden-documents-confirm/#comment-270077
======
jlgaddis
From the linked "FOXACID SOP for Operational Management of FOXACID
Infrastructure" document:

> _What can cause_ [FOXACID] _exploitation failure?_

> _JavaScript turned off_

> _..._

> _Browser has extensions loaded. This causes certain exploits to fail._

------
boodm
What stops the NSA from buying the tools?

~~~
jlgaddis
Nothing?

We don't know that they didn't buy (some of) these particular exploits (in the
recent "dump") and, in fact, it's very likely that they _do_ buy exploits. I
imagine that CNE of high-value targets is an area where they could "never have
enough".

